# M.O.P



## bmwnunkie (Sep 16, 2016)

Does anyone on here have any recommendations as to the best electric polishers that can be used ( by an idiot ) that will just, basically, polish and not run the risk of taking all the paint off ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You want an orbital polisher Das 6 is a good option used by a good few on here


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

^^^what he said.

I used mine for the first time with zero machine polishing experience and wondered what I was worried about! As long as it's a dual action (DA) polisher like the das 6, you'll be fine.


----------



## Harps316 (Jul 22, 2015)

Any particular brand to go for?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Harps316 said:


> Any particular brand to go for?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Das 6


----------



## Harps316 (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks yellow. I've seen that in three forms. 6, pro and pro plus(900w)

Any recommendations for polish and waxing?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Harps316 said:


> Thanks yellow. I've seen that in three forms. 6, pro and pro plus(900w)
> 
> Any recommendations for polish and waxing?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Have a look on the detailing web sites they do some good kits


----------

